

What The Hell Just Happened At Google? - tdrnd
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/what-the-hell-just-happened-at-google.php

======
EzGraphs
"A powerful, dangerous company careening out of control."

Wow really? Missed earnings and botched press releases are not great news but
aren't the end of the world either.

~~~
teffen
Google is literally out of control. We tried to stop it. I'm so sorry.

------
caller9
"...as much Internet activity has shifted to walled gardens, like Facebook,
and to mobile devices and apps - worlds that Google does not dominate."

Lolwut? They only have 68% market share and second place is 17%.

